# My new Jenny. . . drying off



## RebelsHope (Jun 12, 2009)

Ugg about sums it up.

First of all I want to say, know that part of your brain that shuts off when too many things seem out of place and you do something rash? Like bring home a donkey that still had a colt on her. . . and don't buy the colt?

I don't want to bad mouth this person, so I will let it go with there were several things that just did not seem right to me.

Now my mind was not thinking as it should have. I saw her colt there. I knew that must mean that he was still nursing, but it just didn't sink in until i got home and noticed her huge udder, which is quite full. Now I know how to milk, I have dairy goats, but I am wonder about drying her off. I have not bred horses so I have never had to deal with this issue.

I know some people go cold turkey. Others have other methods. I just don't want a case of mastitis on my hands.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jill (Jun 12, 2009)

I have no donkey experience, but I have weaned horse foals. I do do it cold turkey. However, I will usually rub orajel (oragel?) on the mares' udders to help relieve the pain. I do not express milk from them because I think that really just makes it go longer -- that it briefly takes the pressure off but it just rebuilds.

Good luck!


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks,

I feel horrible, I went back and found another ad by her for the donkey and her colt. He is only a little over 2 months old.


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jun 12, 2009)

that is sad.


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 12, 2009)

Well I feel so horrible. I did not realize that her colt was that young or I never would have taken her. I figured that the jenny was ready to go. Bad me, I should have asked. I wrote her to verify the age and if it really is 2 mos, I think I am going to have to go back and get him. I just feel so guilt . . . and mad.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 12, 2009)

OMG, that poor baby, only 2 months old...what was the woman thinking that sold you the jenny











I have horses and donkeys, and when I wean mine I do it cold turkey. I do not express any milk from them, that will only make the jenny produce more. If I was you ..I know I would have to go back and bring him back to his Momma. How long have the two been seperated?


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a e mail into her. Hopefully I can get him either tomorrow or Sun. I just picked her up this afternoon. I just milked her out until she walked off. So she is a little more comfortable hopefully.


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 13, 2009)

I wrote her to confirm. He was born on APril 1, so 2 1/2 months. She is now quibbling about price and the fact that she has other people looking at him. I am livid.

Updated. i am giving her what she wants for him so i am going to be leaving shortly to get the little guy and reunite him with him mama. It as only be 24 hours and from what it sounds like she should take him back, correct?


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jun 13, 2009)

BRAVO FOR DOING THE RIGHT THING...








TELL HER



WHEN YOU GET THERE


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 13, 2009)

Mama and baby, Sophie and Dominique (the Italian Christmas Donkey



) are back together and doing fine. Dom drank and drank and drank. She told me when I got up there that he was just eating hay, sweet feed and water, and not drinking from mama anymore. Well if that is true that he did an about face. Every time I checked on them he was taking another drink, poor dear. He was starving!

She was ignorant. Had no idea that he needed milk still. She had some little goats I wanted to scoop up. They were skin and bones. SHe had some turtle just stuck in a rubbermaid tote and a llama that was badly in need of a shave. She also had a really cute mini horse, who seemed to be okay. It just broke my heart with all the rest of them. I kept my cool and got out of there. At least these too are safe now.

I could not sleep all night because Sophie was calling for her baby ALL night. I hope to sleep well tonight.

Here is a photo she sent me before I got him. The date is wrong


----------



## h2t99 (Jun 13, 2009)

What a beautiful pair!! 2 1/2 months is way to young!! I don't normally wean my donkeys until 4-6 months of age!! Glad you were able to get him also!! Best of luck with both and shame on that woman for being like that


----------



## AutumnsDolly (Jun 14, 2009)

Good for you for getting him. Poor baby! What a sweet pair, it brought tears to my eyes seeing them together.


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jun 14, 2009)

WAY TO GO!


----------



## miniwhinny (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh I'm so proud of you for getting the baby. Sorry you had to do that financially...I just don't understand some people. Don't people EVER do research on ANYTHING...in the wild (burro's, horses, zebra's whatever) - those babies are with their momma's for two years!!!! That makes 6 months short!!!!! GRRRRRRRRR. That"breeder" is just WRONG.








He's gorgeous by the way - and so is momma


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep, I'm crying too! God Bless You and all your critters! I am so happy they are together again! And I agree with everyone, they are very beautiful!!!!


----------



## RebelsHope (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I have to call my farrier. She apparently lied about them recently being trimmed. UGGG.. But they are happy, are learning to lead, and are VERY affectionate. The little jack, Dominick, is so cute. He LOVES to be around people.


----------



## Sabrina (Jul 20, 2009)

what cuties!!! good for you, you wonder what is wrong with some people now a days, i guess all they see is the the dollar sign and not the the hearts involved with it.UGH!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 21, 2009)

Just checking in to see how your 2 new additions are working out. They are both adorable...you dun agood thing!! Do they wake you up in the a.m. with their braying? Heidi


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jul 21, 2009)

They are both adorable, but that little guy is just too sweet! I bet you never look back...he has already stole your heart! Nothing more loveable then a baby donk! My foals are sweet and curious...but the donks are like kittens


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 22, 2009)

How precious






I love a happy ending.



I am so glad the two have been reunited, and to you for making it possible.

Corinne


----------



## RebelsHope (Jul 28, 2009)

LittleRibbie said:


> Just checking in to see how your 2 new additions are working out. They are both adorable...you dun agood thing!! Do they wake you up in the a.m. with their braying? Heidi



Everyone is doing great! We are learning to lead and be tied. Lessons are going really well. Yes, Sophie knows how to tell time and lets me know if I am late. LOL. Dominick is learning to bray. His "haw" is getting there, but his "hee" needs some work lol. I never knew how funny baby donkeys were when learning to bray.


----------

